# S-33 Yeast



## geoffi

I have a few sachets of this stuff, but I'm not sure what it's appropriate for.

Anybody have any experience with it?


----------



## ham2k

No experience but I also have some sachets of this to use and looking for some styles/recipes. I did find this on the Weyermann's website:

http://www.weyermann.de/eng/hr.asp?go=deta...2&sprache=2 Weyermann K�lsch 1 hl
*Malt Bill* Weyermann Pilsner Malt 31 kg Mash Programm 70 mins at 144� F (62.2�C)
Water: Use either CaCl� for calcium additions
*Hop Bill* 90 mins Bittering hops to achieve 31 IBUs
20 mins Spalt 30 g

OG 1.053 13.3,� P
TG 1.008 2.0� P
Recommended Yeast: Fermentis� Safbrew S33 *)
Fermentation temperature: 61 - 64� F 16 - 18� F

*Notes:* Clean pils malt aroma accompanied by a touch of lilac-flower perfume. Full malty flavor wiht a pleasant hop balance.
This recipe was developed and pilot brewed by Ray Daniels, author of _Designing Great Beers_.*) Weyermann pilot brewery


----------



## geoffi

I read that this is Grumpy's standard 'under-the-lid' yeast, and they seem to know what's what.

This from Beertools:

DCL Yeast S-33 
SafBrew Ale 
General purpose ale yeast, widely used. Very consistent, clean finish. High attenuation and good flavor profile.


----------



## blackbock

It's a great yeast. Ferments vigorously; Med-High flocculation. Not sure about the attenuation, but I think pretty average for a dry yeast. Would take this one every time over S04.


----------



## Murcluf

I've used S-33 in the past, I was impressed with and look forward to using it again soon. makes a nice clean neutral flavoured beers good for sessional Pale Ales highly recommend it.

Honey Pale Ale
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 80.00 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 30.5 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.25 kg Honey (2.0 EBC) Sugar 5.00 % 
26.00 L Adelaide, SA Water 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Ale (DCL Yeast #S-33) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Weizguy

I made a superb Belgian blonde with it (S-33).
The recipe was TDA's Fly Blown Belgian.
Very close match to Leffe blonde.

Les out


----------



## Quintrex

Les the Weizguy said:


> I made a superb Belgian blonde with it (S-33).
> The recipe was TDA's Fly Blown Belgian.
> Very close match to Leffe blonde.
> 
> Les out



Did I hear that this yeast was used as one of the three used in delirium tremens?


----------



## geoffi

Well I've just pitched two sachets into a 'summer bitter', with Maris Otter, JW Pale, JW Wheat, EKG and Willamette, 27 IBU. The first lot of this I fermented with US-05, and it's a very nice drop.


----------



## geoffi

Four days into the ferment @ 18-20c and it's pretty much stopped. Kraeusen dropped right off, very slow airlock activity. Gravity is still rather too high at 1.018. (The same wort fermented with US-05 got down to 1.011.) I'll leave it for a while and see if it loses a few more points.

Tastes very good though, nice and clean. Clearing up well too.


----------



## DJR

Doesn't attenuate as much as US05 in my experience - but you should get down to 1.015, takes a couple of days to finish off. Good yeast, i always use it as a backup when out of other yeasts, but it's not bad on its own i reckon.


----------



## clay

Keep us posted Geoffi, I've been thinking about trying this yeast but have heard little of it

clay


----------



## geoffi

Well, I've let it sit for a good while now and it's still at ~ 1.018.

The flavour profile is nice, I think even cleaner than US-05. But it's just sweeter than I'd like.

I have a bitter bubbling away with WLP 005. I'll rack the S-33 brew onto a dose of the 005 slurry. Hopefully that'll drag it down a few points. Might even try chucking a brew onto the mixed slurry and see what happens.


----------



## Screwtop

Geoffi said:


> Well, I've let it sit for a good while now and it's still at ~ 1.018.
> 
> The flavour profile is nice, I think even cleaner than US-05. But it's just sweeter than I'd like.
> 
> I have a bitter bubbling away with WLP 005. I'll rack the S-33 brew onto a dose of the 005 slurry. Hopefully that'll drag it down a few points. Might even try chucking a brew onto the mixed slurry and see what happens.




I usually manage an AA of 71% - 72% out of this yeast in a Klsch mashed low at around 62C. If your OG was in the 65 range it's probably done, but being a summer ale it was more likely around 40 so thats a pretty poor AA of 54%. Have found this yeast to be a little temperamental and will drop out if the temp falls, doesn't like temp fluctuations.

Screwy


----------



## geoffi

I think the temp did drop down to 15 or 16 at one stage, and it does seem to be a sinker. Maybe that explains it.

OG was about 45, I think.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

I used it in a mixed-berry melomel I made a couple of months ago, but is still in secondary. It has dropped clear much faster than I was expecting...


----------



## geoffi

Yesterday I racked this onto the WLP 005 slurry. It's dropped to 1.012 and still heading south. It's already lost that sweet edge and I think this combo will work beautifully.


----------



## DJR

Screwtop said:


> I usually manage an AA of 71% - 72% out of this yeast in a Klsch mashed low at around 62C. If your OG was in the 65 range it's probably done, but being a summer ale it was more likely around 40 so thats a pretty poor AA of 54%. Have found this yeast to be a little temperamental and will drop out if the temp falls, doesn't like temp fluctuations.
> 
> Screwy



Kolsch with S-33... hmm that might be quite nice! Just did an altbier and thought the S-33 wouldn't be any good for it so i pitched a mix of US05 and K-97 (5.75 g of each to make 11.5g total 50/50 mix)... time will tell whether that combo works


----------



## geoffi

Just sampling my S-33 ale. Very nice indeed. Of course, having finished it off with WLP005, I can't be 100% sure that everything I'm tasting is down to the S-33, but it sure is nice. Clean, clear, but enough subtle esters to make it interesting. Beats the US-05 version. I'll definitely use this yeast again for these light ales, and will try it with other styles too.


----------



## marlow_coates

Do you think you could have avoided using the WLP005 if brewing temps were higher?

I am doing a wheat with the s-33 this weekend and was going to use 17 degrees, 

Do you think it would be beneficial to go 18 or 19 instead to make sure it finishes out?

Or would this be detrimental to the final product?

Marlow


----------



## Jason76

Here's the factsheet on the S-33 from Fermentis.
Not sure if it will help, bit technical for a n00b like me ! :huh: 

View attachment Safbrew_S_33_HB.pdf


----------



## geoffi

marlow_coates said:


> Do you think you could have avoided using the WLP005 if brewing temps were higher?
> 
> I am doing a wheat with the s-33 this weekend and was going to use 17 degrees,
> 
> Do you think it would be beneficial to go 18 or 19 instead to make sure it finishes out?
> 
> Or would this be detrimental to the final product?
> 
> Marlow




I don't think raising the temp to eat up the last few points will cause any problems. BTW, I've since taken to routinely rousing yeast by gently swirling the fermenter if things slow down...it usually keeps things ticking over.


----------



## Mikedub

I've a 5g pack of S-33 I've been meaning to use, thinking I might rehydrate and pitch with a pack of US-05, can anyone see a problem with this?, 
i.e. do yeast strains work harmoniously within a multicultural wort society?


----------



## spaced

Mikedub said:


> I've a 5g pack of S-33 I've been meaning to use, thinking I might rehydrate and pitch with a pack of US-05, can anyone see a problem with this?,
> i.e. do yeast strains work harmoniously within a multicultural wort society?



This recipe http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f73/pink-eleph...s-clone-112957/ uses two types of yeast, Wyeast WLP570 and S-04

I can't see a problem with it but I don't have as much experience as others on here. US-05's flavour seems pretty neutral.


----------



## Lecterfan

Whatever happened to s33? A lot of older posters seem to think it was wonderful (across the world-wide-web that is, not necessarily this specific post) but then... nothing. The Rob Lowe of yeasts...

Do people still use it?

If not, why not? Is it the fact that it is a non-specific 'general purpose' yeast and we home-brewers have become increasingly erudite and prefer to add yeast to a beer that has at least been marketed as being 'specific' to our needs in terms of style?

Rob Lowe was great in The West Wing.


----------



## DeGarre

I use it for German style beers with rauch malt, European noble hops etc. The yeast is very neutral and has no Belgian character at all. Only downside is it easily disturbed in the bottle when poured.


----------



## stakka82

Got a couple of packs of s33 cause the lhbs was clearing them out, also picked up 10 litres of juice for a cider.

Has anyone tried this in a cider before? My other option is t-58 which might contribute to a little more flavour complexity?


----------

